# Strawberrycello



## Holly2015 (May 19, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2018)

Look awesome. Cheers Holly. B


----------



## dls1 (May 19, 2018)

Looks great, Holly.

Since the heritage is Italian, and strawberries in Italian are called fragole (Frah-Go-Lee), just call it fragolecello.

BTW, unless my plans fall apart, I'm trying the limoncello SV tomorrow. Got a 2 quart Ball mason jar, and I may zest the lemons rather than peeling them.


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2018)

For this Irishman it’s called the beginning of an awesome evening! B


----------



## Gwanger (May 19, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Looks great, Holly.
> 
> Since the heritage is Italian, and strawberries in Italian are called fragole (Frah-Go-Lee), just call it fragolecello.
> 
> BTW, unless my plans fall apart, I'm trying the limoncello SV tomorrow. Got a 2 quart Ball mason jar, and I may zest the lemons rather than peeling them.


Are you sure the strawberrycello will have enough alcohol using everclear hic. maybe moonshine next time.


----------



## dward51 (May 19, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Are you sure the strawberrycello will have enough alcohol using everclear hic. maybe moonshine next time.



You are kidding right?  Moonshine runs in the 80-90 "proof" which is 40-45% alcohol content by volume.  Everclear is 75% alcohol or 150 proof (the one used in this recipe).  They also make another stronger version of Everclear available in some areas that is 190 proof or 95% alcohol (I can get both types in my area).  Even cutting this batch with the simple syrup you could still have plenty of proof left over using the 150 proof Everclear (even more if you can get the 190 proof).

Rough math time....  Everclear used was 1 quart (4 cups) of 150 proof.  Simple syrup made was also 4 cups, so in theory mixing the two at the end will yield a 75 proof Strawberrycello ready for consumption.  That 37.5% alcohol after mixing and just a tad below commercial moonshine proof.  If  you used moonshine that was 80 proof to start with you would end up with a 40 proof finished product which would be 20% alcohol.

Technically you "could" distill 200 proof "moonshine" but it would be undrinkable and mostly flavorless.  Finished moonshine is in that 80 proof range. Adding the simple syrup will cut that even more.  So much simpler to use Everclear, Golden Grain, or some other mega proof alcohol base.

If you are over in Prague you might want to pick up a bottle of Sklar's 179-proof absinthe.  That would be a very interesting base for any of these "cello" drinks due to the other properties of absinthe (yes, "real" absinthe from Europe, not the USA modern versions).


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 19, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## dls1 (May 19, 2018)

dward51 said:


> You are kidding right?  Moonshine runs in the 80-90 "proof" which is 40-45% alcohol content by volume.  Everclear is 75% alcohol or 150 proof (the one used in this recipe).  They also make another stronger version of Everclear available in some areas that is 190 proof or 95% alcohol (I can get both types in my area).  Even cutting this batch with the simple syrup you could still have plenty of proof left over using the 150 proof Everclear (even more if you can get the 190 proof)
> 
> Technically you "could" distill 200 proof "moonshine" but it would be undrinkable and mostly flavorless.  Finished moonshine is in that 80 proof range. Adding the simple syrup will cut that even more.



I thought the same thing, dward51. I use 190 Everclear, but to finish, I want 60%-64% proof, or an ABV of 30%-32%. At the end, I add the proper volume of simple syrup to get that.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

I never used a sous vide but I make some fruit juices. I only use the Ever-clear when its citrus skins (But mine always seem to be pith bitter). Plus its a much longer smoothing process although your sous vide cures that. Vodka with berries and sometimes rum. Try spiced rum with peaches, apples and don't forget the coffee, either faux Kahlua or Tia Maria.

In the summer its strawberry liqueur maybe a splash of ginger ale, or Tia Maria, Faux bailey's (yes you can make that too) and a shot of spiced rum in the winter (its a crazy Russian).

You are going to love making all the faux drinks especially when you compare what they sell for from the store.

Oh yeah and the spiced peach is without a doubt the best thing you ever sweetened sweet tea with...OMG OMG OMG! All of which are perfect for a horse race day, seersucker suits and straw Panama hats. Or just a fun windows down,music blaring cross county run at night. LOL

Again you will love it, make sure and store it in a dark cool place and date it.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

If you leave the used strawberries in the filter/strainer after pouring the liquid off, set a coffee cup saucer on top of the used berries and set a weight (I use a quart jar of H2O) on top the saucer, leave it over night. Tomorrow you'll get at least 1/4 to 1/2 C more fluid from the berries. I can't stand to waste the good stuff.

Love that Rosa/Blush color.  Looks great.


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2018)

Do not toss them out! Put those babies on some vanilla ice cream! B


----------



## Gwanger (May 19, 2018)

dward51 said:


> You are kidding right?  Moonshine runs in the 80-90 "proof" which is 40-45% alcohol content by volume.  Everclear is 75% alcohol or 150 proof (the one used in this recipe).  They also make another stronger version of Everclear available in some areas that is 190 proof or 95% alcohol (I can get both types in my area).  Even cutting this batch with the simple syrup you could still have plenty of proof left over using the 150 proof Everclear (even more if you can get the 190 proof).
> 
> Rough math time....  Everclear used was 1 quart (4 cups) of 150 proof.  Simple syrup made was also 4 cups, so in theory mixing the two at the end will yield a 75 proof Strawberrycello ready for consumption.  That 37.5% alcohol after mixing and just a tad below commercial moonshine proof.  If  you used moonshine that was 80 proof to start with you would end up with a 40 proof finished product which would be 20% alcohol.
> 
> ...


The moonshine I am talking about is not what you would get at a liquor store.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
Bet it tastes awesome!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 20, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> The moonshine I am talking about is not what you would get at a liquor store.


That’s what I was thinking when you posted that.  Not easily accessible to some people.... but, here in the hills of the Ozarks....


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 21, 2018)

I made some strawberry infused Vodka a while back, I should have measured things better, but Just filled a jar with strawberries, some sugar, and some vodka (its what the in-laws had on hand).  It turned out excellent.  I'll be trying this again for sure.  Thank you for the detailed information!


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 24, 2018)

Had to try this .








Found a 750ml bottle of 190 proof grain alcohol. Added 2 pounds of strawberries. Since I used a half gallon jar I went about 3 hours in the sous vide. Added the simple syrup and pressed the strawberries overnight like foam suggested.  That gave about 1/3 cup more juice. Into the mix and bottle. 







Only got before and after pics.
This stuff turned out quite good and by my math it's about 78 proof so it could sneak up on you.


----------



## dr k (May 25, 2018)

In the past I made Maraschino Cherry Bombs soaked in 151 Rum. Then to shorten the wait I dehydrated them a few hours to wrinkle and then put in the Rum so they would rehydrate with the Rum. I'd toss the Maraschino juice but was thinking about using it for simple syrup with Fresh Cherries for Cherrycello  I was wondering how Cherries would work and what the skin on them would do to the flavor if anything.


----------

